# Lake Norman Help



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

The wife and I are heading to Charlotte, NC in the near future for a little trip and we are going to drag the boat to visit Lake Norman. The only knowledge I have on the place so far is that I have driven by it on I-77 and I have seen them fish it for bass on TV. I am just starting my search so I figured I can ask on here for some guidance. I will fish for just about everything so if you have any knowledge you would like to share, I am all ears.

I will probably chase at least some crappie in order to entertain the wife while out there, but the rest is wide open.

Thanks
Rob


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

We fished there for the first time this spring targeting bass. Best advice i can give for both spotted bass and crappie is to pay attention to the ends of docks near deeper water. There are tons of brushpiles planted in 10-25 FOW. I'm sure the fish will gravitate to them in the hot weather. There is no shortage of docks on the lake. It's definitely the dominate cover on the lake. It's a beautiful place with lots of clear water. Stick with natural colors.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Sounds good Bud, I am getting ready to catch some fish soon.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

I'll be at Norman on vacation August 13-19. I hope to catch some bass. I've never been there.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

take your cat gear....BIG BLUES! lived down there in nearby Statesville for a year when i was 17-18yrs old. we frequented the spillway area a lot and seen a lot of big blues caught there by bank fishermen. that was before i was serious about big cats and knew virtually nothing about targeting them in the wild. had two poles (8ftsurf rods) snapped like dry spaghetti while bottom fishing the lake one night with cut chubs.


----------



## walcat (Apr 11, 2004)

My son in law lives on the lake. Fishing very slow right now, very hot. Try night fishing. Hit the docks and rubble. Very large cats!!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I will be getting down there some time next week and hope to find something worth catching. 
Dink I did not know that they had blues in there at all. Some places list that there are flatheads in the lake but hadn't seen anything about blues. I may just have to take a couple of rods and see if I can't drift my way into some big cats.
As for the heat, it has me more worried than anything else. Between taking a two month old and the fish turning off, I sometimes wonder if I should drag the boat all the way down there. But I am sure it will find it's way onto the back of the truck!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

JUSTCRAZY said:


> I will be getting down there some time next week and hope to find something worth catching.
> Dink I did not know that they had blues in there at all. Some places list that there are flatheads in the lake but hadn't seen anything about blues. I may just have to take a couple of rods and see if I can't drift my way into some big cats.
> As for the heat, it has me more worried than anything else. Between taking a two month old and the fish turning off, I sometimes wonder if I should drag the boat all the way down there. But I am sure it will find it's way onto the back of the truck!


go check out the North Carolina section on the USCA Forum (formerly BOC) about the lake and its catfishing and other fishing potentials. if your already a member maybe PM some of the locals for some advice. heres a link to the NC section....

http://www.catfish1.com/forums/f119/

could also use the search option for "Lake Norman" and do some snooping. good luck!


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks Dink, I was just over on a guides website for Norman and although he says nothing about the blues he has some pictures of nice fish. I also found a fishing report with mention of blues. I will check out the link you gave me. Haven't been on that site in years so it will be good to look around.

Rob


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

Got back from Charlotte and Lake Norman the other night. We had no luck fishing, just a couple of gills and a channel cat, but we honestly did not fish that much. It was a little tough to get it in with a 2 month old and his mom both yelling at feeding time. Plus it was either over 90 degrees and very humid, or there were terrible thunderstorms. All in all we loved the lake though. It is huge! 34 miles of channel and over 500 mile of shore line. We went on a cruise one day just to check out the place and covered 14 miles and only had to slow down one time for about 100 yards. The lake it self is clear, the houses are enormous, and there is hardly anyone on the water. Over all the dogs, wife, and the baby loved it, so I did too. Just did not get to fish much.


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its were all the money lives football players nascar drivers,if it was that hot i would have tryed top water but with baby and wife thats a tought day


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Company asked me to move down to Charlotte last month, looking forward to no more winters and bass fishing ten months a year. Hope in another year I'll know Norman and Lake Wylie really well.


----------



## JUSTCRAZY (Apr 6, 2004)

I would love to be there for some time here and there, but I hate the heat/humidity. Used to live in the Keys and I am happier here in Ohio. I do with that the fishing and boating here were better, but suck is life. The wife and I talked about it when we were down there, I would rather have snow then just walk out the door and need another shower before you get to the mailbox


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

Yeah I hear you, fortunately I'm a hot weather kind of guy, 90's doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## Jen (Sep 23, 2011)

cmalinowski said:


> Yeah I hear you, fortunately I'm a hot weather kind of guy, 90's doesn't bother me at all.


I lived in Charlotte for 8 years. Love Lake Norman. Also, if you kayak, there's a world class whitewater training center nearby.

Enjoy!


----------

